
Canada says Facebook broke privacy laws and 'refused to act responsibly' - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/25/facebook-privacy-rules-broken-canada-watchdog-claims
======
dblohm7
The press release from the Office of the Privacy Commissioner of Canada:

[https://www.priv.gc.ca/en/opc-news/news-and-
announcements/20...](https://www.priv.gc.ca/en/opc-news/news-and-
announcements/2019/nr-c_190425/)

~~~
jammygit
I appreciate this, but I'm having trouble determining if the declaration has
teeth or not.

"The Office of the Privacy Commissioner of Canada plans to take the matter to
Federal Court to seek an order to force the company to correct its privacy
practices.

The Office of the Information and Privacy Commissioner for B.C. reserves its
right under the Personal Information Protection Act to consider future actions
against Facebook"

